

Are You Building Facebook's Empire, Or Your Own? - danboarder
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2012/09/are_you_building_facebooks_empire.html?awid=6622495466955191463-3271

======
mik4el
Best quote:

" Word of mouth is still the best form of marketing. Instead of thinking of
all of the ways to reach your customers, think of all of the ways to improve
your relationships with customers so they reach one another. "

How I interpret this; stop focusing on getting likes on your facebook-page,
focus on getting your customers to like you for real and the rest will follow.

------
thejosh
yay a survey popup!

